# Pasturegard - Tell Me About It...



## VA Haymaker

So I shared some pics with an extension agent and we are pretty sure it is Tick-Trefoil as Farmercline pointed out in my earlier post - much thanks.

The agent offered up several herbicides and herbicides mixes to potentially knock this stuff down - one of which was Pasturegard. I had been thinking about Rememdy, but I think that with Pasturegard, I get a similar kill, but touch more broad leaf weeds with the coverage.

Other than it's expensive - anyone used Pasturegard? What is the good, bad and ugly of it - your experience? Did you spray your pastures/hay fields and what were you trying to eradicate? How much did you apply per acre?

One thing I like about Pasturegard is there appears to be no residual and you can harvest hay after 14 days.

Any info is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Bonfire

I used it four or five years ago. It works. I started buying generic Triclopyr after that


----------



## Vol

Pastureguard works very well and will kill somethings that others will not.....like maypop(passion fruit)....I like it also. You can buy the Pastureguard HL for about $120 gallon and spot spray or boomspray. It takes only 1 pint per acre if I remember correctly. It is very good and contains fluroxypur which makes it so effective. Sometimes pastureguard is only thing that will work.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

I have had mixed results but mostly good. it is expensive but is the best thing to use on timothy when you spray for mites in april or early may. Gets virtually everything broadleaf but not speedwell which is a pain.

For most winter annuals in grass other than Timothy I use chaparral in sept which gets virtually everything. just has a residual and you can't reseed until the spring.


----------



## Colby

Pasture guard Is expensive because it's non restricted. You can buy the same stuff for a lot less if you have a license. I think pasture guard is 350.00 for 2.5 while the same thing that is restricted is around 100.00


----------



## VA Haymaker

Colby said:


> Pasture guard Is expensive because it's non restricted. You can buy the same stuff for a lot less if you have a license. I think pasture guard is 350.00 for 2.5 while the same thing that is restricted is around 100.00


Not above getting a license. What is the same stuff that is restricted?


----------



## Bonfire

Colby said:


> Pasture guard Is expensive because it's non restricted. You can buy the same stuff for a lot less if you have a license. I think pasture guard is 350.00 for 2.5 while the same thing that is restricted is around 100.00


Hey Colby,

Have you checked into what the restricted product is that is supposed to be the same as Pasturegard but cost less?


----------



## Colby

Bonfire said:


> Hey Colby,
> Have you checked into what the restricted product is that is supposed to be the same as Pasturegard but cost less?


Can't find it online, I will check when I go to the feed store tomorrow.


----------



## Colby

Ok I get to eat my words here.. That's what I get for going off the top of my head. Pasturegard 2.5 gal unrestricted $259.00
Pasturegard 1gal unrestricted $118.00

Pasturegard is a good product but it is priced like that because anyone can buy it. 
Grazon P+D or Grazon Next HL or even Pastureall is all made be DowAgri Services and gets the same thing accomplished as Pasturegard. 
Price per 2.5 gal, these are all RESTRICTED 
Grazon P+D- $72.00
Grazon Next HL-120.00(may be a 2 gal jug, don't remember)
Pastureall- 56.00


----------



## FarmerCline

Grazon is cheaper but you have a long residual in the soil while Pasturegard doesn't.


----------



## somedevildawg

FarmerCline said:


> Grazon is cheaper but you have a long residual in the soil while Pasturegard doesn't.


Ya one has to be real careful with Grazon......


----------



## Vol

Maybe having very little residual has a effect on Pastureguard price?.....seems cheaper to me to pay more for much less residual.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker

I bought some Pasturegard XL this weekend. If the weather clears, I may put it down tomorrow. Expensive - the best price I found was $300 for 2-1/2 gallon jugs.

Fingers crossed - I'll let you folks know how it works out.

Bill


----------



## Colby

Yall don't like residual? 
I like to spray Grazon P+D and remedy one time in the spring and it kills the thistles and spring weeds that are up and also the dove weed/goat weed never comes up later in the Summer.


----------



## Vol

Colby said:


> Yall don't like residual?


I think most don't like the haying restrictions or the inability to crop a hayfield for quite sometime with certain crops.....like soybeans or alfalfa.

I do like the longterm effectiveness on weeds Colby, but it comes with a price if you want to do other things than grow hay in the near future.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby

I can understand from the crop stand point. We are all improved pastures down here and that's why these products work so well for me


----------



## Bonfire

Colby said:


> Yall don't like residual?
> I like to spray Grazon P+D and remedy one time in the spring and it kills the thistles and spring weeds that are up and also the dove weed/goat weed never comes up later in the Summer.


I like it. It's part of my management for cow pastures here. I really like Aminopyralid in cow pastures. This is tobacca country here. Picloram is really frowned upon here. I buy Milestone 5 gallons at a time. It'll last a while. It's almost the same money to ship a 2.5 gallon jug vs. a box of 5.

Hay ground, I have to think twice about residual.


----------



## Vol

Colby and Bonfire, you both are using your herbs with reason and with what you do with them they fit both of you well....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South

What is the haying restriction for Grazon P&D? Is it 30 days?


----------



## Colby

I don't think there's any restriction on Grazon p+d or Grazon next. Not completely sure


----------



## endrow

I'm sure it works fine in your area its cost a few nightmares in the area where I live everyone hates it. A little ways from me there's an area where there's hundreds of 4 by 4 grass. 
Hay bales rotting in the field. . Some think the guy forgot them .......
he knows exactly where they are


----------



## Hayman1

I know about the label. only use it on prime horse hay and do tell my customers that manure can not go to mushroom guys or for composting for gardens. The trouble is that all the products that actually really work have some alleged carryover. So what is a hayguy to do when his customers don't want toxic weeds in their hay? Pull all of the weeds???


----------



## Vol

The HL(high load) is a pain to deal with(restrictions).....I liked the old P+D better. What I have done is just bit the bullet where I have infestation of resilient weeds and take that area out of horse hay production and put it into cow hay production or crop it with a roundup ready crop for three years and that will usually take care of the bad weeds.....but there are a few that you just have to use something like Grazon on.....like horsenettle or bullnettle.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

The question would be with either the old or the new Grazon if you use it on a hay field and you do it the proper way by telling the people they must understand how they handle the manure from the animals. The big question is where do you go with the manure. So you keep it away from vegetables and it ends up on some crop farmers fields and reduces is corn yields by 25 percent and its bean yeilds by 60 percent for the next four years.


----------



## Vol

endrow said:


> So you keep it away from vegetables and it ends up on some crop farmers fields and reduces is corn yields by 25 percent and its bean yeilds by 60 percent for the next four years.


Here, it would stay out in the beef grazing pasture as in this part of the country we do not feed indoors very often......and when beef is fed indoors or under cover the manure is spread out on the pasture.

If your cow hay buyer is made aware that the hay was treated with a residual herbicide, then you have done your due diligence. Beef people don't freak out like horse people do in these type of situations....here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki

We are going through the same struggle, we need to apply triclopyr or an aminopyralid to get rid of our bedstraw problem and both have manure carry over. Most of our customers just dump their manure but a few put it in gardens or apply to pasture, even worse, my sisters animals and where the hay is stored has an organic market garden on the property.

Right now we are planning to start a new manure pile and spread the carry over manure back onto our own pasture and fields.

The other option is burn it all down with round up and reseed but my brillion doesn't do direct drilling.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Update: Finally got around to spraying one of my fields with Pasturegard. We are reclaiming these old fields and this one was the worse, infested with Tick-Trefoil (see this link for more info: http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/26081-weed-id/). 2,4-D wouldn't touch it.

Pasturegard - I'm a believer, even if my wallet still hurts!


----------

